# E bike fork



## motoadve (Nov 14, 2004)

Does the fork on e bikes are any different than regular ones?
Bought a Turbo levo, and the fork is a Pike.

Pike Feels harsh, and not too happy with it.
Will do a Push HC 97 upgrade.
Maybe add a Push spring upgrade in the near future.
Springs have colors for different weights, but in case of an e bike , the bike is 15 pounds heavier, so the spring chart is off for e bikes.
Adding 15 pounds to my weight to pick a spring wont be realistic either because the fork does not support the full weight of the bike.
Here is where I am a bit confused.

Has anyone done a Push spring upgrade to an e bike ? How did you pick which spring?(did it to my regular bike and its awesome).


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

motoadve said:


> Does the fork on e bikes are any different than regular ones?
> Bought a Turbo levo, and the fork is a Pike.
> 
> Pike Feels harsh, and not too happy with it.
> ...


I about to!! I'm putting a coil shock too on a Levo


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

fc said:


> I about to!! I'm putting a coil shock too on a Levo


I've got the Revelation on my eBike and it feels pretty harsh too, let me know how the Push mod works on the Pike.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

shreddr said:


> I've got the Revelation on my eBike and it feels pretty harsh too, let me know how the Push mod works on the Pike.


My Push kit is for a Fox 36. So l try that


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I’ve got an Fox E36, supposedly the stanchions are internally thicker. Unfortunately, that means the spring kits out there will not work . 
Also I believe for the Fox E36 at the moment and I maybe wrong come in at 160mm with an offset 51. My dream fork I’d like to try has 170mm, 44 or 41 offset, custom cartridge and springs! 
Debating what I should, since I don’t think I can do these mods with my Fox E37. Suggestions? 
Thanks, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

motoadve said:


> Does the fork on e bikes are any different than regular ones?
> Bought a Turbo levo, and the fork is a Pike.
> 
> Pike Feels harsh, and not too happy with it.
> ...


It's not the fork, it's the set up.

All forks other than the Trust work the same, coil or air spring, it's still just a fork.

Instead of throwing money at your fork, make sure the compression, rebound, and air pressure are set correctly. If I had to guess, I'd say you are either running too much compression, too much rebound, or too much air pressure.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I don't know about this


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

fc said:


> View attachment 1255177
> 
> I don't know about this


I get the Message.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

fc said:


> View attachment 1255177
> 
> I don't know about this


That certainly looks different, prototype?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

hikerdave said:


> I get the Message.


But do you Trust it?


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

fc said:


> I about to!! I'm putting a coil shock too on a Levo


Is the Levo progressive enough? I thought the reason they used the small volume air cans was to ensure it ramped up quickly enough due to the linear nature of the back end..


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

fc said:


> But do you Trust it?


Good one 

Seriously though, I'm looking forward your review.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

robmac48 said:


> Is the Levo progressive enough? I thought the reason they used the small volume air cans was to ensure it ramped up quickly enough due to the linear nature of the back end..


Yes, these are FSR, horst link bikes and they do very well with coil. All the Kenevos are that way.

This shock came off a Stumpjumper Evo so the size, spring rate and everything is perfect. I had my first ride last night and tears of joy came.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

hikerdave said:


> Good one
> 
> Seriously though, I'm looking forward your review.


Not my bikes. Just our local bike shops selling very expensive bikes to rich folks. Someone bought an s-works levo. upgraded the rear shock to a DVO and the front fork to Trust. Tally, $15k.

I have not heard good things about the Trust fork. It's harsh on the up and down. So it feels harsh on most terrain where a Fox 36 Grip2 is so supple. You have to hit it from the front. Not enough travel though.

And when you land from a jump tail first and slap the fork, ouchie i hear.

It is the wrong tool for these Levos.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

craigsj said:


> There's a long way to go before the story on Trust forks is told. They are too new, too different and too poorly understood to reach conclusions. There are a few positive opinions as well as some knee-jerk reactions right now. Need more time and more experience to see, along with perhaps a few different travel options and some improvement in factory tunes.
> 
> I have one, but not on an e-bike. It's a challenge to balance the feel front to back since the fork feels so stiff, almost rigid-like. We all judge forks based on our experience with telescoping fork limitations we've adapted to. For that matter, the forks are being mounted on bikes with geometries adapted to telescoping forks so the deck is loaded against them from the start. Need to keep an open mind, but I see nothing about electric assist that makes a Trust fork less suited for the job.


thank you for the intel


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

robmac48 said:


> Is the Levo progressive enough? I thought the reason they used the small volume air cans was to ensure it ramped up quickly enough due to the linear nature of the back end..


The reason they put that small volume air can is so a ride can use the largest water bottle available.  So dumb!!!!

Ther rear shock is the greatest crime of the Levo, especially the S-works.

You spend $12k and get a measly rear shock. The Pivot has the Fox DPX2 and the YT Decoy thas the Fox X2 for $6500.

A couple of my friends put DVO rear shocks and said it's a new bike! 
My rear shock came from a Stumpy Evo. The spring is 500 and good for my 150 lb weight


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I hope Trust survives but the recent huge price cut makes me think they're not long for this world. We'll see. I see a lot of forks and bikes here in PC ridden by rich people and I've only spotted 2 so far. Bad sign in the land of the retired accountants and trust funders, because normal folks aren't going to buy them.

I don't see why they could not, in theory, be a good e-bike fork (or any bike fork). My very limited (10 minutes on dirt) time on one did not sell me on it at all, but that's hardly a fair test. I'd echo FC's comments, basically. Harsh as hell.

MC *trashed* the thing in his review and I find him much more believable than most of the paid-advertising "reviews" you mostly find online/in mags. I think the most I'd pay for one, purely from curiousity, is about $500. So they have a ways to go on price to satisfy me...

-Walt


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

craigsj said:


> There's a long way to go before the story on Trust forks is told. They are too new, too different and too poorly understood to reach conclusions. There are a few positive opinions as well as some knee-jerk reactions right now. Need more time and more experience to see, along with perhaps a few different travel options and some improvement in factory tunes.
> 
> I have one, but not on an e-bike. It's a challenge to balance the feel front to back since the fork feels so stiff, almost rigid-like. We all judge forks based on our experience with telescoping fork limitations we've adapted to. For that matter, the forks are being mounted on bikes with geometries adapted to telescoping forks so the deck is loaded against them from the start. Need to keep an open mind, but I see nothing about electric assist that makes a Trust fork less suited for the job.


Yeah that fork is like the old crosslink types that you either loved or hated. I have a modified crosslink on a fatbike and it is wonderful since the tire does all the trail chatter.

Maybe Clydesdale or fatbike forks are the answer for the e-bikes since in both those cases weight is the issue like a e-bike. The old coil/oil forks were NICE but heavy which with a e-bike should be less of an issue.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’ve been pleased with my suspension set up. New Lyrik up front and DVO Topaz T3 in the rear. Pretty damn plush. I don’t plow a lot though and tend to always find the smoothest lines, unless it costs me time. DVO has great customer service also.


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a lyric on my actual spectral-on and have set it with 75psi to get 30% sag at 86kg, it is less than I used to set on a SC nomad some years ago (around 80psi).
Rockshox forks are known for exagerated pressure on theyr suggested tables so maybe using less air could help eliminating the harsh feeling.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

fc said:


> The reason they put that small volume air can is so a ride can use the largest water bottle available.  So dumb!!!!
> 
> Ther rear shock is the greatest crime of the Levo, especially the S-works.
> 
> ...


Which DVO shock?

I have the expert with the Pike fork too. I just installed the MRP ramp control. Noticeable improvement to the progression. Could have probably gotten there playing around with tokens but this was much easier. It also allowed me to take 5lbs out of the fork, which made it more plush on the small bumps.


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

I have DVO Topaz shock and DVO Diamond on my 2019 Levo S-works. SOOOO good!! This suspension is crazy butter...better than my other three bikes (not as good as my Motos). I heard the DVO has a new fork coming out though that is supposed to be even better...if that is possible.


----------



## dpdsurf (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice! Is the DVO Topaz available in 210x52.5? If so, where did you find it? Thank you!


----------



## squashyo (Oct 28, 2003)

dpdsurf said:


> Nice! Is the DVO Topaz available in 210x52.5? If so, where did you find it? Thank you!


Sorry...I dunno. Mine seems to fit the Levo so there's that. This shock might go on all my bikes.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

fc said:


> The reason they put that small volume air can is so a ride can use the largest water bottle available.  So dumb!!!!
> 
> Ther rear shock is the greatest crime of the Levo, especially the S-works.
> 
> ...


Old thread but you're spreading a lot of misinformation. The Levo is super linear. If it wasn't you wouldn't need a 500lb spring for a 150lb rider. For example I'm 200 pounds and run a 475lb spring on a bike that's actually made for a coil. That thing has to feel horrible off the initial stroke compared to what a coil normally feels like.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Streetdoctor said:


> Old thread but you're spreading a lot of misinformation. The Levo is super linear. If it wasn't you wouldn't need a 500lb spring for a 150lb rider. For example I'm 200 pounds and run a 475lb spring on a bike that's actually made for a coil. That thing has to feel horrible off the initial stroke compared to what a coil normally feels like.


Yeah there's a reason the standard shock comes with a small air chamber packed with a gnar dog and two extra tokens lol


----------



## goelectricbikes (Mar 20, 2020)

E-bikes weigh 10 to 20 times more than conventional bikes, so yes shocks would be a lot bigger, stronger and carry a lot more weight, nothing scientific about this 
having said that, you can always take out your shocks, just be weary of the road you travel, a friend of mine swapped his luna ebike shocks with fox evolution series 32, he seems to enjoy the mod


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

goelectricbikes said:


> E-bikes weigh 10 to 20 times more than conventional bikes


Huh??


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

goelectricbikes said:


> E-bikes weigh 10 to 20 times more than conventional bikes, so yes shocks would be a lot bigger, stronger and carry a lot more weight, nothing scientific about this
> having said that, you can always take out your shocks, just be weary of the road you travel, a friend of mine swapped his luna ebike shocks with fox evolution series 32, he seems to enjoy the mod


Put down the bong. And don't ride a fork with 32mm stanchions on an eMTB.


----------



## cabbynate (Aug 27, 2019)

delete please


----------



## cabbynate (Aug 27, 2019)

shreddr said:


> I've got the Revelation on my eBike and it feels pretty harsh too, let me know how the Push mod works on the Pike.


Install a Debonair 2.1 air spring and run about 10psi less. It will totally change the way you feel about that fork.


----------



## 2wls4ever (May 11, 2006)

Originally, E-MTB specific foreswore developed due to EU law standards for pedaled (speeded) bikes. In order to pass the test standard, the chassis needed to be stronger with and them stiffer. It's not a requirement for class 1 E-MTB. Some bike manufactureres speced them anyway for the stiffness advantages. Where it gets tricky now is that in Europe it became a selling feature to say a component is designed specifically for e-mtb and have a sticker on it. SO, for class one E-MTB, an identification of e-mtb specific could mean many things. It could be chassis, spring rate, damping etc.


motoadve said:


> Does the fork on e bikes are any different than regular ones?
> Bought a Turbo levo, and the fork is a Pike.
> 
> Pike Feels harsh, and not too happy with it.
> ...


----------

